# E3 2011 Megathread



## Alstor (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, it's the beginning of June, so that means the biggest gaming conference is occuring right about now. I'll just use this thread to keep track of all the news.

*PRESS CONFERENCES*
*
EARLY SPECULATION/ANNOUNCEMENTS*


Xbox.com leak reveals possible titles to be shown, including Halo 4
Lots of stuff about Nintendo's new console confirmed
EA's conference lineup announced

*KONAMI PRESS CONFERENCE*


http://www.g4tv.com/videos/53216/Konami-E3-2011-Press-Conference/
http://www.g4tv.com/thefeed/blog/po...erence-metal-gear-solid-silent-hill-and-more/

*MICROSOFT PRESS CONFERENCE
*

http://www.xbox.com/en-US/Community/E3
Modern Warfare 3 gameplay in flooded underground NYC, Russian sub, and Hudson; new American characters named Cross and Sandman (NPC) announced; DLC will come on Xbox Live first
Tomb Raider gameplay; captured and taken to mysterious island, where she has to use survival instincts to survive; QTEs shown; uses survival instincts to highlight what she needs to use in the world (i.e. Mirror's Edge and runner's vision); Lara much more vulnerable; launch in Fall 2012
All EA Sports games will have Kinect compatibility in 2012
Mass Effect 3 will have Kinect voice comaplitiblity; gameplay shows voice dialogue decisions through Kinect and voice commands
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Future Solider trailer shown; Kinect voice compatible; extensive gun customization mode with 20 million different combinations
All Tom Clancy games from now on will have Kinect compatibility
Xbox Home announced (Kinect)
Youtube coming to Xbox Live
Bing on Xbox Live announced (Kinect)
Live TV for Xbox Live announced; US and global stations will be included
UFC programming for Xbox Live announced
New Gears of War trailer; Leviathan battle gameplay; Ice T plays along for some reason; Body Count will do a special song for Horde mode
Ryse trailer (Kinect)
Halo: Combat Evolved Anniversary announced; fully enhanced campaign and multiplayer maps; co-op over Xbox Live; coming November 15
Forza Motorsport 4 announced; trailer; coming October 11th
Fable: The Journey announced; trailer; gameplay Kinect compatible; epic carriage driving; railway magic FPS?
Minecraft for Xbox and Kinect announced for release in the winter
Disney parks game announced; gameplay
Kinect Star Wars officially announced; trailer; gameplay
Sesame Street Once Upon a Monster announced; gameplay
Kinect Fun Labs announced to let Xbox Live users use previously PC prototypes, available for all Xbox Live users; includes making a personalized avatar via the camera, finger tracking, 3-D artwork, and object scanning; goes live today
Kinect Sports: Season Two announced; trailer; golf and football gameplay
Dance Central 2 announced; voice compatibility; importable songs; campaign mode; multiplayer mode
Halo 4 announced; teaser trailer, releasing Holiday 2012; part of "a new trilogy"
http://www.g4tv.com/thefeed/blog/post/713287/e3-2011-microsoft-press-conference-wrap-up/
 
* EA PRESS CONFERENCE
*

http://live-event.ea.com/e3/press
Mass Effect releasing 6, 2012
Need 4 Speed: On The Run gameplay; will include autolog and on foot action (QTEs) as you race to New York
New Star Wars: The Old Republic trailer
SSX trailer; will include every major mountain range in the world; coming January 2012
EA Sports FIFA 2012 gameplay detailed released; trailer; EA Sports Football Club announced at no charge
Madden NFL 2012 trailer; Peyton Hillis, Ray Lewis, and Clay Matthews announce it (Matthews with Lombardi trophy) (Kinect)
The Sims: Social announced for Facebook; trailer
Reckoning trailer shown by 34 Studios founder Curt Schilling; says that presenting it was better than being in the three World Series' he's played in
Insomnic announces Overstrike with trailer
Battlefield gameplay trailer shown; announcement of multiplayer open beta in September; singleplayer gameplay with tank and AC130 control; releasing October 25
*   UBISOFT PRESS CONFERENCE
*

Rayman Origins announced with trailer and gameplay
Seems to focus on Ubisoft's 25th anniversary
Driver San Francisco announced with trailer
Far Cry 3 announced with gameplay; coming in 2012
Brothers in Arms: Furious 4 announced with trailer; coming in 2012
The Adventures of Tintin: The Game is announced with a trailer; Steven Spielberg worked with the production
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Future Solider gameplay shown; shows 4 person co-op campaign play; shows drone gameplay that was shown in trailer; multiple HUDs; thermobaric charge shown; synchronized kills shown; gunsmith announced; Conflict multiplayer mode announced
Tom Clancy Ghost Recon Online announced; free to play
Trackmania 2: Canyon announced; trailer shows extensive map editor and 200 player races
Raving Rabbids: One and Alive for Kinect announced with gameplay; 4 player co-op
Just Dance 3 announced; trailer announces it coming to the Wii, Playstation Move, and Kinect; releasing in October
Rocksmith announced; trailer says to provide a realistic guitar-playing experience; coming in the summer
Your Shape: Fitness Evolved 2012 announced; trailer; releasing in November 2011
Assassin's Creed: Revelations shown; new trailer shows Altair's presence in the game; gameplay
*  SONY PRESS CONFERENCE
*

Jack Tretton formally apologizes for the PSN outage.
Partnership with CinemaNow announced
Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception sinking cruse liner gameplay shown; partnership with Subway announced with a chance to win early access to the multiplayer; trailer; releasing on November 1
Resistance 3 St. Louis gameplay shown; Resistance 3-Move package announced
God of War Origins and Ico and Shadow of Collessous HD 3-D bundles announced
24" 3-D display announced; glasses allow to view the full screen in split screen mode; package with Resistance 3 will be $499
NBA 2K12 shown; NBA On the Move announced, lets the game to be played with Move
NICE SHOT, JEREMY
New inFamous 2 trailer
Starhawk trailer shown
Sly Cooper 4 becomes Sly Cooper: Thieves in Time trailer; coming in 2012
Dust 514 trailer shown
Bioshock: Infinite trailer shown; Ken Levine talks about his remarks against the Move; announces a Bioshock game for the NGP; PS3 players that buy Bioshock: Infinite will get the original game on the same disc
Exclusive Saints Row 3 game mode only for PS3
Star Trek game announced with trailer; coming in 2012; will include a playable prequel only available on the Playstation Store
Exclusive cars for Need For Speed: The Run only on the PS3
Battlefield 1943 will be bundled with the PS3 version of Battlefield 3
Playstation Suite announced; will be used with specialized Android phones
NGP is named Playstation Vita, or PSVita; meant for "life"; dual analog sticks, six-axis, front and rear touch screens and cameras, wi-fi capability, and some models will have 3G (AT&T-exclusive); Near announced; cross game chat
Uncharted game for PSVita shown
Ruin gameplay shown (Vita)
Modnation Racers Vita gameplay shown
Everyone working on Vita is a mouth breather
Cross-playing announced; 8 Vita or PS3 players can play at once
LittleBigPlanet for the Vita announced; trailer
Street Fighter cross Tekken game for Vita announced; Cole from InFamous announced as a fighter; gameplay
80 titles for Vita are said to be in development
* NINTENDO PRESS CONFERENCE
*I'm kind of late for this. X|


Wii U revealed
Super Smash Brothers 4 revealed for 3DS and Wii U, although not shown
Lego: City Stories announced to be in development
Darksiders II, a Tekken Wii successor with character customization, Batman: Arkham City, Assassin's Creed, an Aliens game, Ninja Gaiden 3, Metro Last Light, and Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Online announced to be in development for the Wii U
EA games like Madden NFL 2012, Army of Two, Battlefield 3, FIFA 2012, and the next Harry Potter game announced to be in development for Wii U
* TRAILERS AND PREVIEWS
*

Prototype 2
Halo 4
Ryse
Battlefield 3 (Frostbite 2)
Battlefield 3 (Multiplayer; Operation Metro)
Star Wars: The Old Republic (Opening Cinematic)
Mass Effect 3 (Fall of Earth)
Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning
Assassin's Creed Revelations
Halo: Combat Evolved Anniversary
Brothers In Arms: Furious 4
Bioshock Infinite
Ghose Recon: Future Solider
Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception
Final Fantasy XIII-2
God of War Origins
Sly Cooper: Thieves in Time
Resistance 3
Dust 514
Arma 3
Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City
Spiderman: Edge of Time
Skylanders: Spryo's Adventures
Dead Island
 *GAMEPLAY
*

Far Cry 3
 *ANNOUNCEMENTS
*

Truck, Grinch, and Firefly more confirmed NPCs in Modern Warfare 3
MW3: still no single player campaign


----------



## Aegis (Jun 6, 2011)

This was horrible.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 6, 2011)

Only a couple of the games being shown are any good.


----------



## Flatline (Jun 6, 2011)

Meh... The only game I'm slightly interested in is the new Need for Speed but I'm pretty sure they will fuck it up again.


----------



## Rouz (Jun 6, 2011)

HALO 4, I just didn't see this coming. Completely out of left field. HALO 4, 5,6 confirmed.

I think Microsoft completely forgot about the core-gamer. They were Kinect crazy, and all the game on Kinect didn't interest me, Fable look like garbage and I don't even know how bad that star wars game can possible turn out. It was jittery, and who wants to to wave their hands around with nothing in them? Kevin Butler was right, I need something to hold in my hand.


----------



## Larry (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm glad YouTube is coming to Xbox, but I was hoping for a web browser that's better than the PS3's.


----------



## Riptor (Jun 6, 2011)

http://s4.zetaboards.com/mkfusion/topic/8600754/2/?x=0#post9129674

Microsoft's E3 conference in a nutshell:

*please reconnect controller* KINECT KINECT TV KINECT HALO REMAKE YOUTUBE KINECT DISNEYLAND KINECT KINECT HALO 4


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 6, 2011)

Excited: Halo 4

Worried: Bioshock Infinite

Hated: Majority of Kinect games coming soon...150 bucks burned.


----------



## Rouz (Jun 6, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Excited: Halo 4
> 
> *Worried: Bioshock Infinite
> *
> Hated: Majority of Kinect games coming soon...150 bucks burned.



Why? That game is probably going to the best of 2012 without a doubt in my mind. Ken Levine and Irrational are great developers, that push video games into a true story telling medium of its own. That game has pedigree in it's blood.

Why are you worried about it? Plus it doesn't come out till 2012 sometime.


----------



## Holsety (Jun 6, 2011)

Rouz said:


> I think Microsoft completely forgot about the core-gamer.


 I think if anything they're trying to make the Kinect appeal to them. See shit like Mass Effect 3 and Fable using Kinect.


----------



## Flatline (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm kind of worried about Frictional Games wanting to develop for the 360... They mentioned something about motion controls, and I really hope their games won't be AssBox exclusives from now on. Frictional is the only good horror game developer since Team Silent, and their next game is the only one I'm actually looking forward to.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;TC2yMKMENdg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TC2yMKMENdg[/video]


----------



## Rouz (Jun 6, 2011)

Holsety said:


> I think if anything they're trying to make the Kinect appeal to them. See shit like Mass Effect 3 and Fable using Kinect.


 
Fable looked stupid....

Mass Effect 3 omg!!!!! That was awesome, it streamlines the gameplay, no more radial menu for the action sequences. The voice for th character interaction looks awesome its one step closer to fill immersion. I jizzed my pants a little bit


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 6, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> [video=youtube;TC2yMKMENdg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TC2yMKMENdg[/video]


 And yet, Nobody cares.


----------



## Larry (Jun 6, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> And yet, Nobody cares.


 
Halo 4: Same gameplay, new story.

Just make it into a DLC, why don't you?


----------



## Carnie (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm liking the Skyrim gameplay at least.


----------



## Garfang (Jun 6, 2011)

personal i liked the games  Halo 4 awesome , forza 4 it wasn't so bad.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 6, 2011)

Rouz said:


> Why? That game is probably going to the best of 2012 without a doubt in my mind. Ken Levine and Irrational are great developers, that push video games into a true story telling medium of its own. That game has pedigree in it's blood.
> 
> Why are you worried about it? Plus it doesn't come out till 2012 sometime.


 
You're seriously preaching to the choir as far as developing and story telling goes. 

The Bioshock series is my favourite game series ever, that's why I'm worried. It looks great, but there were a few additions (like time-rip control? or whatever) that seemed like they might take away from the core that I love. 

I will still probably buy the most advanced special edition game they'll sell, but little things like that, that are supposed to "wow" me, or get me excited - Tend to worry me when they're just so damn proud of it. That's why I listed it as "worried".


----------



## Aetius (Jun 6, 2011)

The only thing that can redeem this E3 is valve finally showing off Episode 3....


----------



## Garfang (Jun 6, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> The only thing that can redeem this E3 is valve finally showing off Episode 3....


 
Half life 3 but thats not gonna happent


----------



## Ekho (Jun 6, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> The only thing that can redeem this E3 is valve finally showing off Episode 3....


 
I wish, but they won't have any games there, apparently. :/


----------



## Riley (Jun 6, 2011)

And with that, Just Cause 2 remains the only reason I own a 360.  Until I get Windows 7 next year, at least.


----------



## Larry (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh look, another Need For Speed game. How originaOOOHHH SHIT HE GOT OUT OF THE CAR!!!


----------



## Xenke (Jun 6, 2011)

I think I hate Ubisoft.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 6, 2011)

>Halo 4
>Sesame Street
>Disney

Proves that xbox is for little fucking children


----------



## Aden (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh shit, Halo 4?

Guess it might be time to start actually wanting an xbawks
\I fucking love the story, sue me


----------



## Alstor (Jun 6, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I think I hate Ubisoft.


 Or Mr. Caffenine. Probably him more than the company.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 6, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Or Mr. Caffenine. Probably him more than the company.


 
I hate them for boring basic kinect gimmicks that I saw as a kid, and for Mr. Caffeine.

Also, I saw a Wakfu ad in the background of what I'm watching. So happy.


----------



## Rouz (Jun 6, 2011)

What ever happened to the Ubisoft's laser tag game?


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm laughing at all the people going "hurr I don't want generic shooter 3 and pc game for kinect 5 and etc."
I'm laughing at them because they're annoying shit heads that like to complain about all these games, rather than enjoying the games they like.

No, I'm not looking forward to Halo 4, or what ever boring shit comes out. But that doesn't mean I believe other people can't enjoy it. I'm busy playing Doom, Quake, Duke Nukem, etc... the games I enjoy.

Fuck you, /v/. Fuck you.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 6, 2011)

Sollux said:


> I'm laughing at all the people going "hurr I don't want generic shooter 3 and pc game for kinect 5 and etc."
> I'm laughing at them because they're annoying shit heads that like to complain about all these games, rather than enjoying the games they like.
> 
> No, I'm not looking forward to Halo 4, or what ever boring shit comes out. But that doesn't mean I believe other people can't enjoy it. I'm busy playing Doom, Quake, Duke Nukem, etc... the games I enjoy.



At first I was like "Who...?"



> Fuck you, /v/. Fuck you.


 
But THERE'S YOUR PROBLEM.


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 6, 2011)

BIOSHOCK OHMYGOD!

Halo 4? Meh, I only liked the main theme.


----------



## lilEmber (Jun 6, 2011)

Battlefield 3 footage so far blows my mind.
Skyrim looks far better than I expected.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 6, 2011)

Skyrim just didn't have much "Wow" factor going for it in that earlier conference today. I was watching it, everything kinda looks wet and glossy, but it's so slow paced and tedious looking - Nothing really inspired either, other than the "oh you can be a mage warrior" - Like that was something :v

Battlefield and CoD are meh~


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 6, 2011)

I soooo want mass effect 3
[video=youtube;-ViG6hV1ehU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ViG6hV1ehU[/video]


----------



## Rouz (Jun 6, 2011)

I love E3 season . I'm building an entirely new computer after watching those Battlefield 3 videos.

Also furries can get excited at the new Sly...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 6, 2011)

Rouz said:


> Also furries can get excited at the new Sly...


 *flails out of chair in shock*
I did not see that coming.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 6, 2011)

But there was a trailer released, like... forever ago.

I don't remember when, or if it was the same, but I do remember that they were planning on resuming the series.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 6, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> [video=youtube;-ViG6hV1ehU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ViG6hV1ehU[/video]












?????


----------



## anero (Jun 6, 2011)

who gives a shit listen guys NEW SSX THAT ISN'T BOLLOCKS 

overstrike looks neat
New Sly is neat
Halo CE getting an HD port excites me more than Halo 4
Whereas I came buckets at the ZoE HD announcements


----------



## Runefox (Jun 6, 2011)

Vita at $249? Fucking SOLD. Compare it against the 3DS at that price and what does that have? A 3D screen. Ooooooh, such a big selling point. Fuck you, Nintendo, you really dropped the ball on the 3DS. Enjoy switching market positions with Sony this time around.

I mean, seriously, a 960x544 OLED capacitive touchscreen alone pretty much fucks the 3DS sideways. Then there's the much more powerful processors, the full suite of buttons, dual analogue sticks, rear touchpad, sixaxis, full three-axis compass+GPS, 2-4GB game cards with writable space for patches, saves etc, 3G support, bluetooth/wifi... Seriously. Unless the battery life is supershit, which I seriously doubt because of Sony's involvement in mobile phones and the power-to-battery ratio found there, Nintendo's in trouble. Especially since Sony is putting the full force of all of their internal IP and third-parties into it, I foresee a very different handheld arena this time around.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 6, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Vita at $249? Fucking SOLD. Compare it against the 3DS at that price and what does that have? A 3D screen. Ooooooh, such a big selling point. Fuck you, Nintendo, you really dropped the ball on the 3DS. Enjoy switching market positions with Sony this time around.
> 
> I mean, seriously, a 960x544 OLED capacitive touchscreen alone pretty much fucks the 3DS sideways. Then there's the much more powerful processors, the full suite of buttons, dual analogue sticks, rear touchpad, sixaxis, full three-axis compass+GPS, 2-4GB game cards with writable space for patches, saves etc, 3G support, bluetooth/wifi... Seriously. Unless the battery life is supershit, which I seriously doubt because of Sony's involvement in mobile phones and the power-to-battery ratio found there, Nintendo's in trouble. Especially since Sony is putting the full force of all of their internal IP and third-parties into it, I foresee a very different handheld arena this time around.


 I think the other console producers got sick of nintendo and decided to gangrape them this year.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 6, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Vita at $249? Fucking SOLD. Compare it against the 3DS at that price and what does that have? A 3D screen. Ooooooh, such a big selling point. Fuck you, Nintendo, you really dropped the ball on the 3DS. Enjoy switching market positions with Sony this time around.


 It'll probably end up like the PSP where nothing  of note will be on it until like half way through it's life.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 6, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Vita at $249? Fucking SOLD. Compare it against the 3DS at that price and what does that have? A 3D screen. Ooooooh, such a big selling point. Fuck you, Nintendo, you really dropped the ball on the 3DS. Enjoy switching market positions with Sony this time around.
> 
> I mean, seriously, a 960x544 OLED capacitive touchscreen alone pretty much fucks the 3DS sideways. Then there's the much more powerful processors, the full suite of buttons, dual analogue sticks, rear touchpad, sixaxis, full three-axis compass+GPS, 2-4GB game cards with writable space for patches, saves etc, 3G support, bluetooth/wifi... Seriously. Unless the battery life is supershit, which I seriously doubt because of Sony's involvement in mobile phones and the power-to-battery ratio found there, Nintendo's in trouble. Especially since Sony is putting the full force of all of their internal IP and third-parties into it, I foresee a very different handheld arena this time around.


 
I will admit, despite the silly name, they sold me on it pretty well (plus I saw Dynasty Warriors in the montage, SQUEEEE).

As for comparison to the 3DS... well, I think of it this way. Nintendo likes to release base systems, and then keep "improving" on them. Essentially, in my mind, all the Gameboys group as a single unit, all the Advances groups as a single unit, and all the DSs group as a single unit. I'd image that the next 'unit' they roll out will be able to compete, but as of right now they're falling behind on portables.

I hope that made sense at least.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 6, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> It'll probably end up like the PSP where nothing  of note will be on it untill like half way through it's life.


 I'm doubting it. Sony has a lot of IP that they can use themselves, and they seem to have a lot of third parties on board. There are a LOT of advantages to developers with the Vita over the 3DS, particularly with PSN and 3G mobile support. If Sony can do this properly, then I am absolutely sure that the 3DS will get what it deserves.



Xenke said:


> As for comparison to the 3DS... well, I think of it  this way. Nintendo likes to release base systems, and then keep  "improving" on them. Essentially, in my mind, all the Gameboys group as a  single unit, all the Advances groups as a single unit, and all the DSs  group as a single unit. I'd image that the next 'unit' they roll out  will be able to compete, but as of right now they're falling behind on  portables.


 In what way can Nintendo compete in that manner short of completely redesigning the  3DS? The 3DS has terrible-resolution screens, much weaker processors, a  nonexistent networking setup, a single analogue stick, a resistive  touchscreen, abysmal battery life, and out of all that, only the network  and the battery life are fixable. The only thing that Nintendo has EVER  done with the different iterations has been to modify the case design  and get larger/better screens of the same resolution. They added  superficial features in the way of cameras and new OS to the DSi, but  none of that got used for anything because the millions of DS units  already out there didn't have it.

The long and the short of it is, Nintendo banked on 3D being a huge selling point. It wasn't. And it won't be. There is very little that sets the 3DS apart from its predecessors beyond that, and while the 3DS is more powerful, it's nowhere nearly powerful enough to compete directly against smartphones and the Vita. Unless Nintendo pulls a miracle in roping in third party support or suddenly runs a console on their own with first party titles, they can look forward to Sony taking their position.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Jun 6, 2011)

Eh, what I've seen is boring. Aim-and-shooty....aim-and-shooty...oooh a western sci-fi shooter...oooh a shooter with multiple sights on one gun. It looks like all the new games are the same game with just different gimmicks.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 6, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I soooo want mass effect 3
> [video=youtube;-ViG6hV1ehU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ViG6hV1ehU[/video]


 
I want ME3 too, but I feel sorry for Bioware. It seems EA are pushing them more and more to make it more like a generic shooter so they can grab more of the CoD/MW and Halo crowd. This trailer can almost be called exactly the same as the MW3, Battlefield 3 or Resistance 3 trailers. It's just another shooter. Compared to the emotional impact of the ME2 trailer, this is shit. At least the Battlefield 3 trailer showed off the Frostbite 2 engine. ME3 looks exactly the same as ME2. 

I'll get ME3 because I want to see the story come to a close, but it seems like there's a huge wasted opportunity here for Bioware to have made it a great game.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 6, 2011)

Runefox said:


> In what way can Nintendo compete in that manner short of completely redesigning the  3DS? The 3DS has terrible-resolution screens, much weaker processors, a  nonexistent networking setup, a single analogue stick, a resistive  touchscreen, abysmal battery life, and out of all that, only the network  and the battery life are fixable. The only thing that Nintendo has EVER  done with the different iterations has been to modify the case design  and get larger/better screens of the same resolution. They added  superficial features in the way of cameras and new OS to the DSi, but  none of that got used for anything because the millions of DS units  already out there didn't have it.
> 
> The long and the short of it is, Nintendo banked on 3D being a huge selling point. It wasn't. And it won't be. There is very little that sets the 3DS apart from its predecessors beyond that, and while the 3DS is more powerful, it's nowhere nearly powerful enough to compete directly against smartphones and the Vita. Unless Nintendo pulls a miracle in roping in third party support or suddenly runs a console on their own with first party titles, they can look forward to Sony taking their position.


 
That's what I'm saying.

In order to compete, they'll need to move on to the next thing, past DS.

AKA, redesign, remarket, rename, upgrade capabilities and format, etc.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo is fucked *hard*.


----------



## Rouz (Jun 7, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Nintendo is fucked *hard*.


 
Nintendo still has a conference tomorrow....

NEW HARDWARE I'm so giddy. I wouldn't be surprised if their controller for the new system doubles as a hand-held. That's just what I've heard though.


----------



## Larry (Jun 7, 2011)

If there's no new SSB, then Nintendo lost E3 in my book.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 7, 2011)

SSB was dead to many after Melee :v


----------



## Xenke (Jun 7, 2011)

larry669 said:


> If there's no new SSB, then Nintendo lost E3 in my book.


 
They've wrecked the series IMO. I'm kinda hoping they don't make any more.


----------



## Larry (Jun 7, 2011)

Xenke said:


> They've wrecked the series IMO. I'm kinda hoping they don't make any more.


 
I don't know, really. It's kinda addicting to me. I just wish Nintendo broke the habit of releasing only one for every console. That way I don't have to spend a lot for only one game.


----------



## Holsety (Jun 7, 2011)

Xenke said:


> They've wrecked the series IMO. I'm kinda hoping they don't make any more.


 Nintendo? Let go of a series?


BAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA


----------



## Xenke (Jun 7, 2011)

Holsety said:


> Nintendo? Let go of a series?
> 
> 
> BAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA


 
Mother. :V


----------



## Holsety (Jun 7, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Mother. :V


 They didn't let go of it, they use it to torture the fans to keep them distracted enough to constantly buy the same Mario and Zelda games over and over :V


----------



## Xenke (Jun 7, 2011)

Holsety said:


> They didn't let go of it, they use it to torture the fans to keep them distracted enough to constantly buy the same Mario and Zelda games over and over :V


 
No Mario has lived up to 64 for me, therefore not the same. >:C

And LoZ:TP had wolf Link. WOLF LINK! *splort*


----------



## Larry (Jun 7, 2011)

Fuck, I won't be here to watch the press conference because of driving lesson. I hope IGN or Gametrailers could replay the live video instead of reading the liveblogging...

Bonus: Is anyone else other than me _actually_ planning on getting any new hardware? The TV blew me by surprise, and so did Vita with its 3DS price, but I'm definitely getting Vita. It looks like it can do so much more than the 3DS could ever do at the same price.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 7, 2011)

Rouz said:


> and who wants to to wave their hands around with nothing in them? Kevin Butler was right, I need something to hold in my hand.


 
lul


----------



## Taralack (Jun 7, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Fuck, I won't be here to watch the press conference because of driving lesson. I hope IGN or Gametrailers could replay the live video instead of reading the liveblogging...


 
Gamespot has them on-demand. http://e3.gamespot.com/press-conference/microsoft-e3/?tag=masthead;e32011;video;microsoft
You can select the other company ones in the sidebar.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 7, 2011)

28 minutes to nintendo E3 conference.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 7, 2011)

Huh, I didn't know about the 25th Zelda anniversary.

Neato, I'm fine with this.

EDIT: Wii U. Uhhhh....

EDIT EDIT: WEE OO WEE OO WEE OO, I'M A FIRETRUCK, MOMMY.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 7, 2011)

larry669 said:


> If there's no new SSB, then Nintendo lost E3 in my book.


Well I guess they didn't lose.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 7, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Well I guess they didn't lose.


 
They better do a damn good job. >:T

EDIT: Also I've noticed that Nintendo is very good at making me want to buy whatever they tell me to.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo won E3 with Wii u. 3DS is still going to tank, but fuck. Unless this thing is $1000, I'm also sold.

I mean, seriously, not only are there all kinds of awesome games confirmed, but *EA* is 100% on board. The PRESIDENT of EA mentioned specifically Battlefield and all kinds of awesome. So fuck. Nintendo. You win.

Still want to know whether or not it does 1080p though.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 7, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Nintendo won E3 with Wii u. 3DS is still going to tank, but fuck. Unless this thing is $1000, I'm also sold.
> 
> I mean, seriously, not only are there all kinds of awesome games confirmed, but *EA* is 100% on board. The PRESIDENT of EA mentioned specifically Battlefield and all kinds of awesome. So fuck. Nintendo. You win.
> 
> Still want to know whether or not it does 1080p though.


 
Nintendo always pulls through somehow, at least for me, and that thing... frankly, I'm pretty sure I'm about to have tremors because I can't get it yet.

Also, Miyamoto was as silly as ever. He's my fav.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Jun 7, 2011)

I haven't found anything too exciting about Nintendo's stuff. Maybe I'm just not too into video games anymore. I just have a small selection that I continue to play. I'm not excited about either SSB or the new Mario Kart because I got bored of the originals. Hell, I haven't even played a Zelda game on an actual console, or Mario.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 7, 2011)

DJ-Moogle said:


> Maybe I'm just not too into video games anymore.


 
Then why are you posting here :V

On that note, I hope wannabe furry artists everywhere don't buy this thinking it can replace a real computer, a real tablet, and real drawing software.



Runefox said:


> Still want to know whether or not it does 1080p though.


According to this, it does.

Nintendo offered the following loose technical specifications to Kotaku in a pre-briefing on Nintendoâ€™s New Console.

    High definition display, up to 1080p resolution via HDMI output
    6.2â€³ touchscreen on New Controller, running in non-HD resolution
    Internal flash-based media storage, upgradeable via USB and SD carts
    Games ship on proprietary iDensity discs of unspecified, but â€œlarge capacityâ€
    Games will also be available as downloadable content
    Console compatible with Wii games and devices
    Release date between April 1, 2012 to December 31, 2012; or after the end of Nintendoâ€™s fiscal year


----------



## Xenke (Jun 7, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> On that note, I hope wannabe furry artists everywhere don't buy this thinking it can replace a real computer, a real tablet, and real drawing software.


 
Amen to that, you know it's going to happen way more than it should though. :/


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 7, 2011)

Ekho said:


> I wish, but they won't have any games there, apparently. :/


 
There's often a reason for that. It doesn't mean they actually don't have anything to show, though... For example, Tripwire is not attending E3 this year because they're so damn busy with one of their games at the moment (and they're keeping us updated every week!)


----------



## Riptor (Jun 7, 2011)

Welp, it's official, Nintendo kicked everybody's ass this year. Compared to Microsoft and all their shooters and gimmicky Kinect crap, it's great to see Nintendo coming out with a new console. All the third-party support they're promising from the get go is giving me as lot of confidence, too. Especially if Arkham City is involved. <3 I have to admit I'm a little bit interested in the new Smash Brothers, although I hope that they're getting rid of tripping this time. Seriously, that was just stupid in Brawl.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 7, 2011)

Riptor said:


> I hope that they're getting rid of tripping this time. Seriously, that was just stupid in Brawl.


New feature: Sneezing.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 7, 2011)

I'd still like to reiterate that their support for the 3DS seems to still be pretty lacking, talking about only five major releases between now and the holiday season. Combined with their lackluster hardware and nonexistent network, if Vita comes out before Nintendo manages to ramp that stuff up, Vita's going to jump into Nintendo's market position pretty quickly with the stuff they have coming out of the gate. I think the Wii u is going to be an amazing boon for Nintendo, but if Sony or Microsoft come out with new consoles in the meantime before it's launched, then we'll likely be seeing Nintendo relegated to the sidelines again.

I don't really agree with Nintendo saying that resolution and stuff doesn't matter. It's true that it's not the only thing, but it's part of the experience, and sharp, crisp display resolution happens to have a very big impact in the overall polish and feel, particularly if otherwise it wouldn't sync up with the native resolution of the display in use. Muddy, fuzzy visuals can mar an otherwise slick experience.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't really care for anything else other than the AC:R cinematic. :V


----------



## Xenke (Jun 7, 2011)

Even if Microsoft and Sony roll out a new console in the time before the WEEOO's launch, they will not be able to provide something remotely similar to it. Inevitably, they will probably go somewhere along the same line of 'screen in the contoller', but with promises that more third-party developers will be making their games across all platforms + Nintendo's own exclusives which frankly still appeal to many people, I don't think Nintendo will be phasing out any time soon.

Really, what I see happening is the inevitable super hype that the WEEOO will get while the other companies roll out their systems with higher capabilities. For a while, WEEOO buyers won't really care about the better performance of the other systems because of all the hype, but eventually people will start to get fed up with the schism... and then Nintendo will roll out their next neat thing!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 7, 2011)

Dat HD Zelda.

Skyward Sword was pretty fine too.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=A3PauNmvMTc


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo's Conference in a nutshell:

Yo, we're making Smash Bros. and Zelda.

Peace.

Hey, where's Pikmin 3 BTW?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 7, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=A3PauNmvMTc


Emo fairy sure had a manly grunt there.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 7, 2011)

Looking forward to SWTOR, ME3, and Fable: Journey a little.
Not jumping for joy or anything.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 7, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Looking forward to SWTOR, ME3, and Fable: Journey a little.
> Not jumping for joy or anything.


 
Pokerface like a boss.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 7, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Pokerface like a boss.


 
I want KUF 2 dammit!!! >:{


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 7, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I want KUF 2 dammit!!! >:{


 
[yt]qOnk4fVhD10[/yt]

Three years of development and still going strong.

Needs Duke Nukem numbers to be real good.


----------



## Ekho (Jun 7, 2011)

Gibby said:


> There's often a reason for that. It doesn't mean they actually don't have anything to show, though... For example, Tripwire is not attending E3 this year because they're so damn busy with one of their games at the moment (and they're keeping us updated every week!)



True.  I have no doubt that Valve has been working hard on Episode 3.  It would just be nice to see an update once in a while.  I don't think they've said anything significant about it for a few years now.  

But with that said, when it IS released, it'll be amazing.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 7, 2011)

http://i55.tinypic.com/42cly.jpg

New Zelda is a moe


----------



## Runefox (Jun 7, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> http://i55.tinypic.com/42cly.jpg
> 
> New Zelda is a moe


 So was Link to the Past.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 7, 2011)

So Nintendo "wins" E3, because they finally decided to catch up with this generation? Cute.

Also, Wii-U is gimmicky as fuck. Even moreso than the Kinect.


----------



## Aden (Jun 7, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> http://i55.tinypic.com/42cly.jpg
> 
> New Zelda is a moe


 
I have no idea what that means


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 7, 2011)

Aden said:


> I have no idea what that means


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVGEx9bHoOA&feature=related


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 7, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Nintendo is fucked hard *and without mercy*


 fix'd

Honestly the Wii U is cool and all, but other than that how can they keep competing?


----------



## Runefox (Jun 7, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Honestly the Wii U is cool and all, but other than that how can they keep competing?


 Seems like they're SERIOUSLY banking on the concept that touchscreens will bridge the gap between hardcore and casual, sort of like how the PS Vita offers touch along with its controls (though really, it does so a lot better in my opinion). However, I can't imagine those uPads will be priced at anything below $100 at the lowest. Also, they ripped off the VMU. :V

At any rate, the power of the Wii U will put it at parity with MSFT and Sony's current offerings. For how long... Who knows.


----------



## ghilliefox (Jun 7, 2011)

i saw the battlefield press conference and i thought:

H ow does
O ne
L ike
Y ourself

S ee this and think
H ey, i'll buy cod
I nstead of
T his

also, halo 4 was unexpected but im definitely getting that. i goota find out what happens to the chief.

another was capcom vs. tekken. finally i can live out my what-if fantasies of king and yoshimitsu vs ryu and ken
​


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 7, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Seems like they're SERIOUSLY banking on the concept that touchscreens will bridge the gap between hardcore and casual, sort of like how the PS Vita offers touch along with its controls (though really, it does so a lot better in my opinion). However, I can't imagine those uPads will be priced at anything below $100 at the lowest. Also, they ripped off the VMU. :V
> 
> At any rate, the power of the Wii U will put it at parity with MSFT and Sony's current offerings. For how long... Who knows.


 I think they're metaphorically gambling too much.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Jun 7, 2011)

What I meant was that none of the new stuff pitched by each company shocked my slowing interest in video games. I enjoy my small selection of games, but nothing new has been too exciting. The most interesting game I've seen so far is that "Overstrike" game.

EDIT: Also, there are too many motion-control things. Why must a player be turning and shaking and poking stuff all time to enjoy playing a game?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arHNcSMXaBk


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Jun 7, 2011)

Response to Zelda Vid: It's like I'm playing a GBA and a WII at the same time!!!!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 7, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arHNcSMXaBk


 Navi's back?
*kills self*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iz94iPLRJ3I


----------



## Alstor (Jun 7, 2011)

Well, this can explain the press conferences this year.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm probably going to get a Wii U. Then spend a year not playing it because it has no games.


----------



## Larry (Jun 7, 2011)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I'm probably going to get a Wii U. Then spend a year not playing it because it has no games.



Arkham City. 

Need I say more?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 8, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Arkham City.
> 
> Need I say more?


A million more.
I watched the livestream from E3. Nintendo failed bad.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 8, 2011)

As far as the conferences go.

Wasn't impressed with MS
Was mildly impressed with Sony
Was more impressed with Nintendo.

I can see more possibilities coming out of the Wii U that is if Nintendo develops or gets people to develop more for it. I paint on my DS, a larger screen with that kind of tech on the Wii U tablet is welcome. To worry if furries think it's a replacement for art - too late, too many furries think photoshop and Gimp and tablets make them great artists. So what if Nintendo's Wii U also lets you draw?

As far as the hanhelds go, I don't understand the push for 3d so much. The most retarded thing I heard is having to wear 3d glasses for a handheld. It's bad enough to wear those nasty things in a theater and they're not even close to cheap for home theaters either - the glasses are expensive. Yes, I know the 3d is optional but both companies are pushing it.

I wear glasses - you want me to wear glasses over glasses for entertainment? FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK that!


----------



## Xenke (Jun 8, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> A million more.
> I watched the livestream from E3. Nintendo failed bad.


 
Elitist blaspheming swine. :v

I'm guessing, just a hunch, that you're not really a fan of Nintendo to begin with.


----------



## Riley (Jun 8, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> As far as the hanhelds go, I don't understand the push for 3d so much. The most retarded thing I heard is having to wear 3d glasses for a handheld. It's bad enough to wear those nasty things in a theater and they're not even close to cheap for home theaters either - the glasses are expensive. Yes, I know the 3d is optional but both companies are pushing it.
> 
> I wear glasses - you want me to wear glasses over glasses for entertainment? FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK that!



The whole thing with the 3DS is that it doesn't require glasses.

Of course, Nintendo's undoubtedly going to handle it the same way they did the first DS, in that it's going to be a terrible system until they release the second iteration and game companies stop fooling around with using every single control scheme at once (Metroid Prime Hunters) and focus on making actual games.  The DS was quite obviously the most successful handheld of last gen, but there was absolutely no reason to own one until after the DS Lite came out.  I'm expecting the same for the 3DS.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 8, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Elitist blaspheming swine. :v
> 
> I'm guessing, just a hunch, that you're not really a fan of Nintendo to begin with.


No i'm not. How did you know:V
It's just Nintendo keeps recycling old ideas and isn't coming up with new games. Consoles seem to be inpractical sometimes.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 8, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> No i'm not. How did you know:V
> It's just Nintendo keeps recycling old ideas and isn't coming up with new games. Consoles seem to be inpractical sometimes.


 
Maybe because when they try to vary just a little bit *coughwindwaker* everyone flips a shit for no reason. :V

And if the consoles are so impractical, WHY DO OTHER COMPANIES COPY THEM, HMMMM!?

And don't think I'm mad, I mean, yes, I am a Nintendo fantard, but most of the people close to me dislike Nintendo so I really don't mind. :V


----------



## Riley (Jun 8, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> It's just Nintendo keeps recycling old ideas and isn't coming up with new games.



No more than either of the other companies.  Microsoft has CoD 8 and CoD-In-Space 7, Sony has Tomb Raider XY Chromosome Edition 3.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 8, 2011)

Riley said:


> The whole thing with the 3DS is that it doesn't require glasses.


 
Oh no, I KNOW the 3Ds doesn't require glasses. The Vita on the other hand will.

I just don't like the industry's push for 3D in general. They need to work the kinks out in transition to 3D still. The biggest issues with 3D in general is that once you wear glasses it already darkens the image. If you look in the theater the best use of 3D are highly saturated palettes where films that keep using that damn blue and horror palettes loose out because of those glasses. That's why animation would look good, and Avatar which was very big on using accented palettes worked well (it was also CG so it tends to be better).

Nintendo thought they solved the problem, but by a small screen and really narrow viewing angles, it's also pretty shotty.

I do think the screen looks really nice on the Vita, and 3Ds should have used a bigger screen in general after coming out with the XL of the previous generation.

As far as recycling games and no new ideas? Uh....market is full of Final Fantasy Sequels and other game sequels, FPS style games and not all of that is Nintendo's fault.


----------



## Riley (Jun 8, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> Oh no, I KNOW the 3Ds doesn't require glasses. The Vita on the other hand will.
> 
> I just don't like the industry's push for 3D in general. They need to work the kinks out in transition to 3D still. The biggest issues with 3D in general is that once you wear glasses it already darkens the image. If you look in the theater the best use of 3D are highly saturated palettes where films that keep using that damn blue and horror palettes loose out because of those glasses. That's why animation would look good, and Avatar which was very big on using accented palettes worked well (it was also CG so it tends to be better).
> 
> ...



Ahh, I hadn't heard that about Sony's new handheld, my mistake.  Jeez, if the 3DS already has a terrible battery life, what are the chances the Vita will be able to be off the charger for more than an hour at a time?

I dislike this 3D trend as well, it's just wasteful as far as system power goes.  3D requires rendering the image twice as much and with the effectively ancient hardware in the 360/PS3 there's just no reason to stress them any more than they already are.  Of course, this is coming from someone who disabled screen transition effects on his phone just to save what probably amounts to a couple KB of RAM.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 8, 2011)

Well for TVs I know each pair of glasses average about 50+ dollars per person. If the Vita is going to use that same technology....(which probably will, after all sony doesn't want you to just buy the handheld, they want you to buy the whole entertainment system as well as a ps3  )

As I said earlier I know it's optional...but still ...3D isn't quite there yet.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 8, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> Oh no, I KNOW the 3Ds doesn't require glasses. The Vita on the other hand will.


 
As far as I'm aware the PSVita isn't trying to go for 3D.  Their screens aren't made for it, the purpose of them is to provide touch capabilities with an HD image in the palm of your hand, with graphics rendering JUST below what developers are getting out of the PS3 right now.  Correct me if I'm wrong on any of this.

As far as I'm aware they want the things to essentially be a PDA with internet access and HD gaming, and their own social network.  The next version will likely have a phone thrown in there as well.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 8, 2011)

The 3D kills the battery life of portables I think...So not in their best interest to make 'mobile' devices with something that gives you 3-5 hours of battery life.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 8, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> [yt]qOnk4fVhD10[/yt]
> 
> Three years of development and still going strong.
> 
> Needs Duke Nukem numbers to be real good.


 
-Gamegasm-
~~~~


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 8, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> -Gamegasm-
> ~~~~


 
Glad to know there's at least one mod I can influence with video games as opposed to sexual favors.  :V


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 8, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Glad to know there's at least one mod I can influence with video games as opposed to sexual favors.  :V


 
Come to my place and we will make sweet pwnage together. :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 8, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Nintendo failed bad.


 lol wat.

you salty?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 8, 2011)

They're remaking starfox64 for the 3DS?!
Epic sweetsauce!


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 8, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Come to my place and we will make sweet pwnage together. :V


 
Oh girl, don't you write checks you aren't planning on being cashed.  :V


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 8, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Oh girl, don't you write checks you aren't planning on being cashed.  :V


I don't write checks. I bring all of the cash up front, boy. :V


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 8, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I don't write checks. I bring all of the cash up front, boy. :V


 
Better be in singles.  :V


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 8, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Better be in singles.  :V


 You know it. :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 8, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> They're remaking starfox64 for the 3DS?!
> Epic sweetsauce!


 Uh, Isn't that old news......?


----------



## Larry (Jun 8, 2011)

Thread just got geek sexy.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 9, 2011)

WiiU looks like the biggest piece of garbage. I wonder how much those "controllers" are going to cost...


----------



## Bando (Jun 9, 2011)

Ooh, Wii U
Although the Wii U does have some pretty good potential, IMO.

Oh hey look, it's Microsoft


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 9, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> WiiU looks like the biggest piece of garbage. I wonder how much those "controllers" are going to cost...


 Short version, nintendo dun goofed bad.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 9, 2011)

BetrayerOfNihil said:


> "The Wii U controller will retail for five-hundred and ninety-nine U.S. Dollars."
> 
> Wireless Xbox 360 controllers are still like $50 or $60, I can imagine something like this is going to cost something huge in comparison.


 Source? I believe that's just a comparison to the iPad.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh BTW:

[yt]0JElywbkSbY[/yt]

Relevant.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 9, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Oh BTW:
> 
> [yt]0JElywbkSbY[/yt]
> 
> Relevant.


 
What did I just watch? I can't breathe.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 9, 2011)

Xenke said:


> What did I just watch? I can't breathe.


Pervy Impact posted that like ten times already.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 9, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Pervy Impact posted that like ten times already.


 
Well it's not like I look at every post ever posted mang.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 9, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Well it's not like I look at every post ever posted mang.


 
Likewise.  I just popped in and saw, among other things, PI link dumping.

Wasn't going to click on all of em, of the ones I saw anyway.


----------



## Larry (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey guys.

I just pre-ordered the wifi-only Vita from GameStop. I had to put down a $50 minimum. 

Manual labor, here I come!


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 10, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Manual labor, here I come!


 
That's the only kind of labor.


----------



## Larry (Jun 10, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> That's the only kind of labor.



Can you lend me some money? I somehow immediately lost the courage to get the money in time.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Jun 10, 2011)

The only games I am looking forward to are Battlefield 3, The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim, Metal Gear: Rising, and Farcry 3


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 10, 2011)

My buddy got back from E3 last night and showed me all his swag. Really not a whole lot, and the Microsoft swag was nil honestly. He picked up a couple E3 2gb memory sticks (free!) that look like keys, along with industry-only business cards and stuff, so I know a bit more than the public should, but very little in the way of: lanyards, pamphlets, posters, shirts, etc. 

He had a couple game magazines, a dozen "digital" pamphlets (which were anything but), a few lame posters, a dozen specific lanyards from lame games/companies, a small tank w/ 500 bonus points from World of Tanks, a CoD hat (who wears hats?), ONE G4 shirt, two wigs? yeah, wigs. And a couple tiny nintendo pins (the size of your thumbnail). 

The conference was really weak in terms of swag, and game previews - He went 3 days straight. Got to play some upcoming games (as Microsoft was more focused on showing/allowing games to be played rather than swag, which is fine), but it was still an experience. The weakest presence was probably Nintendo and Playstation - Nintendo had a whole huge booth/stage area set up for Mario & Sonic at the winter games? Or something - Waste of space. Playstation was like Microsoft and just had dozens of systems out to play, apparently, but not too much futurey stuff. 

Almost total lack of big computer games like Diablo, WoW, or what have you :/


----------



## Larry (Jun 10, 2011)

How _can_ you get into E3. It's not opened to the public anymore, but I would love to find a way in legally.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 10, 2011)

larry669 said:


> How _can_ you get into E3. It's not opened to the public anymore, but I would love to find a way in legally.


 
You have to work in the industry or around it.

For example, logistic companies can actually get in it because they provide routes to get games shipped etc...
Also more legit sites that report news or popular blogs can get in it, ie press pass.


----------

